# Clean and Shiny Offer Of The Day!



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Everyone! :wave:

With the cold, wet and grimey months coming and Black Friday/Cyber Monday/Christmas offers not far away, we are doing special offers on selected items from the store until the new year :doublesho

If you follow us on our social media pages such as Instagram and Facebook you may have already seen some offers over the past few weeks.

Today's offer is save 10% on Dodo Juice Red Mist 500ml!










Red Mist enhances paint finishes, beads a treat (even on bare paintwork), feels slipperier than a well-oiled eel, and still has impressive durability (of 2-3 months) so it's not just a one week wonder.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/products/dodo-juice-red-mist-500ml?variant=39371936530630

No codes required


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*Todays offer of the day!*

Use code - GIMMEJUICY for a free bottle of Juicy Details Matte Tyre Dressing on orders over £100

Juicy Details Matte Tyre gel will give your car tyres the perfect fresh look and NOT the glossy wet look as other products can.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Todays offer of the day in case you missed it over the weekend!

We're offering 15% OFF all Rupes products using the code - RUPES15

Offer ends tonight at 23:59 so grab yourself a bargain! :buffer:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Todays offer of the day!

Save 15% on ValetPro Advanced Compound 500ml and 250ml! No Codes required!










Advanced Compound is a true one step compound that will bring life to the paintwork of a vehicle. It will eliminate swirls, holograms and sanding marks to leave a high gloss finish. Advanced Compound relies solely on the highly refined abrasive agents and is therefore wax & silicone free. It can be used with a DA polishing machine, rotary polishing machine or can be applied by hand with a ValetPRO Polish Applicator.

IDEAL FOR REMOVING SCRATCHES, SANDING MARKS AND MARRING
LEAVES A HIGH GLOSS, SWIRL FREE FINISH
DUST, FILLER, WAX AND SILICONE FREE
CAN BE APPLIED BY HAND, DA OR ROTARY MACHINE POLISHER
MAXIMUM ABRASION: P 3000


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Todays offer of the day!

Save 20% on Dodo Juice Black Widow High Performance Hybrid Wax for Dark Coloured Cars!










Black Widow is based on Dodo Juice award-winning Supernatural Hybrid recipe but with a healthy dose of montan wax thrown into the mix, giving it a jet black appearance. Ideal, in fact, for black or dark coloured paintwork.

No code required :thumb:


----------

